# laser saw chain sharpener



## oaksmoke2 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello wood people,  I bought a laser brand chain sharpener model 47227 to grind my chains when the file won't quite git  er  done.
Does anyone have any experience with this grinder? Where is it made? Is it of decent quality? Please tell me it's not made in china. BTW I paid 138.00 bucks for it new. Any feed back is kindly appreciated.

Thanks, Oaksmoke


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 6, 2014)

It looks like it's a Tecomec clone.  Tecomec makes a bunch of sharpeners and they are sold under different brand names.  This is a 510A style and is most likely made in Italy.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200327449_200327449

My Oregon 511AX actually had a slip of paper in the bottom of the carton saying Tecomec.

BTW, you bought a decent one.  Take it easy and "kiss the cutter" taking care not to heat it up and turn it blue.

Look familiar?


----------



## JustWood (Feb 7, 2014)

May have come from here . My family has been buying from this company for 30+ years.

http://lasersales.org/


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 7, 2014)

I am still betting it is made by Tecomec regardless of who distributed it.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 8, 2014)

My Oregon 510A had a Tecomec quality inspection  sign off paper in the box also.


----------



## shmodaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

Awwwww maaaaan,  I was expecting ACTUAL lazers.  Seriously disappointed......(kicking a can)


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 8, 2014)

shmodaddy said:


> Awwwww maaaaan,  I was expecting ACTUAL lazers.  Seriously disappointed......(kicking a can)



You and me both . . .


----------



## Muskoka Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

I too have just got a new Lazer 47227, mine is black, and sticker on it states Made in China. I bought it at TSC Stores, reg price was $189.99. I got it on sale for $89.99. At TCS the Laser replaces the Timber Tuff, they all appear to be Oregon knokoffs.


----------

